

Idea for HN: DiggBar functionality? - hwijaya

Question: do you usually forget to "vote" for good links in HN?<p>I find out: a lot of times when i read HN, i click many links that i find interesting to new tabs in FF. Then, i go on to read all those. The problem is, after reading it, i usually forget to vote it because the voting functionality is back in the HN page (and i can't click back since it's new tab).<p>Sometimes i re-open the HN, look for that link, then vote it. But, i lose count on how many good links that i didn't vote or give comments.<p>Anyway, i thought it would be great if we can just vote and give comment on that actual news/blog page.
======
trickjarrett
Open link in new window :)

